# Introduction to the CNC Dude



## CNC Dude (Feb 4, 2014)

This is not necessarily a machining project, although it is a project which is basically 100% machining based.

I want to introduce a new series of videos I am recording and posting on You Tube under my new blog theme, CNCDude. The blog itself does not have any content at the moment, but I will fill it out as time goes by. I also plan on releasing much more videos on the topics of CNC machining, CAD, CAM, GCode, etc.

You can find the first two videos here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX6CEVAEcQc&list=UUNTi4Drb3WqJ68Zdcudo4zg&feature=c4-overview

More to come!


----------



## CNC Dude (Feb 9, 2014)

I just posted my third video. In this installment I go over some of the steps that I follow when I envision a part and I need to make it on the CNC milling machine. In other words, how I do the CAD modeling, and then the CAM to generate the G Code.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_0Lgz7UPOY


----------



## Ray C (Feb 9, 2014)

Very good to see you... -and it looks like you're having fun!  Great job.

BTW:  The other day, I was looking at the profile settings here and I do believe it's possible to change your login name and handle.  I don't know if it's been done but, you've got nothing to lose...  Maybe you could change your handle here to CNC Dude.

Good Luck...

Ray


----------



## CNC Dude (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Ray,

Yes, having a blast recording these videos and finally finding the PERFECT excuse to actually be in the shop pretty much all of my spare time.

Thanks for the idea. Definitely made sense, so it is done!


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 10, 2014)

I only watched the introduction so far. I enjoyed the humor in it and your modest/honesty. I intend to watch the rest in a bit. I would love me a plasma table. Thats likely the first cnc I'll do. But I will likely learn to build one for the same as your complaint. It's not much more then a steel frame out side of the electrics. But they are hard to beat for 2d and 3d plate work like off road spindle up rights and center spool cages, engine cradles etc, etc.

If your gonna cnc a lathe, why not cnc the mini? At least the program can take the lite cuts which beats all the handle turning.


----------



## CNC Dude (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Chuck,

Thanks for watching the videos! I agree you should build your own CNC plasma cutter. There is really not too much to it.

At some point in time I plan on shooting videos on how to make linear actuators which can then be used on CNC machines. CNCing the small lathe is something I have thought of. But those projects take so long, I just don't have the time to put into them. I am lucky if I get 5 hours a week.

Yet another reason to try and retire as soon as possible ;-)


----------



## CNC Dude (Feb 17, 2014)

*Vises and misc on: The CNC Dude Project*

My most recent project has to do with vises. Bought the Tormach 5" CNC Vise and am very pleased with it and the attachments available. I have a short treatise on my vises and what I know of them here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwH0DsUZcRU

I then realized that it would be a great addition to add the coolant splash guard but instead of buying one, decided to make it on my laser engraver. That video would be here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_EBY1BkC1Y

Unfortunately, I couldn't attach the splash guard to my vise because I didn't have the darned screws. As it turns out, 7/16-14 are not necessarily the most common of screws so I thought I would need to buy them. I closed down that last video with that thought but then I realized making the screws was the right thing to do and I show how I did that here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rTrTVstbRM


----------



## CNC Dude (Feb 23, 2014)

Spent the last two weeks preparing this video which although doesn't show anything on how to actually machine, it does show some of my machining, and CNC, projects.

Inspired in the hit song from the Lego Movie, I present:

CNC Is Awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUCZ0YGzlls&feature=share&list=UUNTi4Drb3WqJ68Zdcudo4zg


----------



## CNC Dude (Jan 2, 2015)

*CNC Dude's Projects*

Have been working on a Luke Skywalker replica for the past few weeks (actually, should say for the past 12 years!).

Part machining is being documented as part of my CNC Dude You Tube blog. You can see some of the videos here:

http://youtu.be/Iqxwqzx0XNw (CNC machining)

 and 

http://youtu.be/Ze4SMumQzy0 (Sprutcam CAMming)

Feel free to subscribe, LIKE and comment!


----------



## CNC Dude (Jan 4, 2015)

*CNC Dude's Projects*

Here is the continuation the Luke's ROTJ lightsaber replica project. In this video I detail how I used the Lathe's DRO to carve the grooves on the grooved sleeve. If you are a pro, there will be practically no information you already doesn't know. But if you are a beginner, this video may have a few tidbits you can benefit from. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/IHeQDTDKLAU


----------

